# New photo



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

THought I would post a photo I played with tonight. No, I havent lost weight, (as I know I will get about 15 people asking me that). 

Tarella 

View attachment 1111tarajanfun.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay, there it is! 

I deleted the other thread, too confusing.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, there it is!
> 
> I deleted the other thread, too confusing.



Thanks AnnMarie...damn you are good and fast*S*. I was stumbling. You are doing a great job of moderating....we don't appreciate you enough.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## eagle (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Tara. Very lovely as always. Thanks for the photos. They are truly a treat. Looking very gorgeous as always. Take care and have a great evening.


----------



## Stiffler (Jan 14, 2006)

Tarella, you're playing with photos???? I'll give you something much more fun to play with.....You look amazing....Stiffler is at a loss for words.....a first. Ok. You are so incredibly sexy. You rock. Stiffler


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Thanks AnnMarie...damn you are good and fast*S*. I was stumbling. You are doing a great job of moderating....we don't appreciate you enough.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Tara



Noooo problemo! And in the future, you still had 10 minutes of time left to "edit" the original, so you could have inserted your picture there. Then you won't have to worry about duplicates! 

As always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 14, 2006)

Indeed, that is a nice photo Tara. You are a pretty princess.  What's the weather like in Manitoba? We just finished getting a brush of spring time weather here in southern Ontario... It's very frustrating (to me at least) to have spring time weather in the middle of winter. I want my frigid cold, and on a consistent basis! Do you hear me weather?!?


----------



## rsoxrule (Jan 15, 2006)

wow - amazing photo............your camera sure is lucky

Hey! My first post..............now if I can only figure out the "thread" stuff.



Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 15, 2006)

:smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2006)

You have great facial features.. thanks for posting!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 15, 2006)

Lovely...as always!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2006)

Lovely picture. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## GPL (Jan 15, 2006)

The always lovely Tara!
Tara, you know you are such a pretty woman, hehe...
Thank you for having you here in these boards, you're a sweetie.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Stiffler said:


> Tarella, you're playing with photos???? I'll give you something much more fun to play with.....You look amazing....Stiffler is at a loss for words.....a first. Ok. You are so incredibly sexy. You rock. Stiffler



So Stiffy, you have something that I could play with? Do tell?....I hope you Rock too Thank you for the compliment Stiffmiester. You have a great looking butt.

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Indeed, that is a nice photo Tara. You are a pretty princess.  What's the weather like in Manitoba? We just finished getting a brush of spring time weather here in southern Ontario... It's very frustrating (to me at least) to have spring time weather in the middle of winter. I want my frigid cold, and on a consistent basis! Do you hear me weather?!?


Hi Thrifty,

Thank you for the compliment. Yes, I happen to agree with you. I either want warm weather continuously or make sure its not mild freezing rain and snow and ice pellet weather. It has been a mild winter here this year, so much so that the lakes aren't freezing well and driving conditions have been treacherous at times.

*hugs*
Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

eagle said:


> Hey Tara. Very lovely as always. Thanks for the photos. They are truly a treat. Looking very gorgeous as always. Take care and have a great evening.


Thank you Eagle. You have a great week moving forward too. 

Tarella*hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

rsoxrule said:


> wow - amazing photo............your camera sure is lucky
> 
> Hey! My first post..............now if I can only figure out the "thread" stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi rsoxrule,

Thank you for your comments and I am glad you are posting. Welcome to the boards. The thread stuff can be harder to figure out....trial and error seems to work for me.

Tarella*S*hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> :smitten: :eat2:


:eat2: :eat1:  

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 



 Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> You have great facial features.. thanks for posting!


Thank you Jon, thats very nice of you to say. I actually used to hate my high cheek bones, but not that they are covered in more softness, they are less angular and I can appreciate them more.

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Lovely...as always!


And you are Charming as always Zandoz, thank you.

*hugs* Tarella


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Tarella is purdy.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Lovely picture. Thanks for sharing it.


Thank you BBW Betty. I am looking forward to seeing more of your photos as well. I love seeing people and photography is something I truly appreciate.

Tarella*hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Tarella is purdy.


Ohhh SwampToad, thank you...just one question of you. Is that photo of the frog on the sideboard you before your sweety kissed you? You are such a Prince these days. You seem like a friendly and great guy. 

Tarella*hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

GPL said:


> The always lovely Tara!
> Tara, you know you are such a pretty woman, hehe...
> Thank you for having you here in these boards, you're a sweetie.
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.


GPL, one of the reasons I feel so much better about myself is because of great guys like you who make me feel good about being a bbw. Through your positive posts to me and your positive posts towards other BBW, I now look upon beautiful BBW's as the ideal of smart men. Darwinism at its finest.

*tight hugs back*

Tarella


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Ohhh SwampToad, thank you...just one question of you. Is that photo of the frog on the sideboard you before your sweety kissed you? You are such a Prince these days. You seem like a friendly and great guy.
> 
> Tarella*hugs*



This is my neighbor, the frog "Mr. Ribbit"

I am a swamptoad, theres a difference. "like duh!" lol

*smiles*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> This is my neighbor, the frog "Mr. Ribbit"
> 
> I am a swamptoad, theres a difference. "like duh!" lol
> 
> *smiles*


Like you mean to say, swamptoads dont change into Prince Charming when kissed?? What do we gotta do to make swamptoads change? 

Wait a minute.....don't answer that question....LOL. I don't think I want to know*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

*LOL* Tarella

I've been kissed by my sweetie and I am still a toad. *sighs*


----------



## GPL (Jan 16, 2006)

Tarella said:


> GPL, one of the reasons I feel so much better about myself is because of great guys like you who make me feel good about being a bbw. Through your positive posts to me and your positive posts towards other BBW, I now look upon beautiful BBW's as the ideal of smart men. Darwinism at its finest.
> 
> *tight hugs back*
> 
> Tarella




Ahum, *blushing*:wubu: 
Tara this is the most wonderful reply I ever got, I'm sure!
Love you!

Tight hugs back, GPL.


----------



## singleguy4BBW (Jan 16, 2006)

nice photo, can someone tell me how to put an avatar on this board i tried to upload and it's telling me that i can't send one, or how do i post a poem or story online or even my bio ?? frustrating as hell getting on a board and can't do much as you can 
boy it's very cold here (in Ma) i got a log fire going and i'm writing (using a laptop) and trying to create a love story inside my book writing, it hard to do so since haven't been in love since my divorce.. later my name is armen


----------



## Markt (Jan 16, 2006)

Tarella said:


> GPL, one of the reasons I feel so much better about myself is because of great guys like you who make me feel good about being a bbw. Through your positive posts to me and your positive posts towards other BBW, I now look upon beautiful BBW's as the ideal of smart men. Darwinism at its finest.
> 
> Not to pat ourselves on the back, ahem, but I agree that there seems to be a common preference for BBW's amongst intelligent men. Other FA's I've met were often professionals, highly educated, or otherwise very sharp individuals. There are surely not-so-bright FA's as well, but I like to believe the smarties outnumber them.
> 
> I once read an editorial by a BBW who said she considered gaining to her ideal weight was the ultimate stage of becoming a women. Essentially, she said that now that she had enlarged herself she not only felt sexier but that she had finally achieved the ideal of what an adult woman is 'supposed' to be. I always found that interesting...and it seems to correlate to the bbw-ideal being recognized by evolved/intelligent men.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Markt said:


> Tarella said:
> 
> 
> > Not to pat ourselves on the back, ahem, but I agree that there seems to be a common preference for BBW's amongst intelligent men. Other FA's I've met were often professionals, highly educated, or otherwise very sharp individuals. There are surely not-so-bright FA's as well, but I like to believe the smarties outnumber them.
> ...


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

singleguy4BBW said:


> nice photo, can someone tell me how to put an avatar on this board i tried to upload and it's telling me that i can't send one, or how do i post a poem or story online or even my bio ??


Hi Armen, Glad you liked the photo. I can try and help you if you like.
1) sign in
2) click on UserCP at the top of the board here
3)click on Edit avatar(located on the left hand side of the screen)
4) Make sure your photo or avatar is small...there are size rules. I believe its 80 by 80. Once its small enough you should be able to upload it.
5) click on (use custom avatar) then either type in the link that your avatar photo is located online or hit the browse button to upload one directly from your computer.
6) click Save changes and Voila!

To add a larger profile photo:
1) sign in (if you arent already signed in)
2)click on the UserCP button at the top of the window
3) on the next page that opens click on Edit Profile photo.
4)in this window either type in the link that your profile photo is located online or hit the browse button to upload one directly from your computer.
5) click on the Save Changes after its done loading and Voila once more.

Once you are in the UserCP area of the site you can add changes to your profile or bio...all it takes is a bit of experimenting and searching around the pages you see.

Hope that helps,

Tara


----------



## cactopus (Jan 17, 2006)

Lookin a bit Liv Tyler in that one.

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 17, 2006)

cactopus said:


> Lookin a bit Liv Tyler in that one.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful.


 
Thank you cactopus, you made my day.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a new photo to share but its not G rated


----------



## Tarella (Jan 17, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I have a new photo to share but its not G rated



I am sure we would love to see who is hiding under the Chipmunk's skin*S* Share away.

Tara*hugs*


----------

